#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 去年的歐洲行

## o哈士奇o

大家好　＞＜

這邊是潛水很久的小哈！

雖然是去年的東西，不過因為太少發文所以來衝一下發文數囉！
這是去年三月的歐洲行，也是第一次的出國。

那麼，我們開始來看囉～！

從桃園機場出發，大約早上六點。
坐飛機給我的第一個感覺就是
真ＴＭＤ可怕阿！
尤其是到達平流層之前，根本在坐雲霄飛車，嚇的要死＠Ａ＠
不過之後坐回來的時候可以得到一個結論，

那就是　真的只有在桃園機場的起降是很猛烈的。其他機場的起降都很平順（可能是地形關係？）

除了起降可怕之外，還有另外一個更可怕的東西－那就是亂流.....。
當時只能用剉哩蛋來形容，在加上長時間的狹窄坐位，各種煎熬。




中途站，各位猜猜是哪兒？



猜不到或不想猜都無所謂，因為這不重要（炸




位於羅馬的機場，當時在這邊團還有人遺失了護照而耽擱上好一段時間.....
還好找到，不過也很晚了，還拖到當地公車時間的時間，
帶領團前往飯店途中是用飆車的，膽戰心驚



ｐｏｐｉｌｌｏ旅館

到達飯店之後就是洗澡啦，不過因為突然湧入大量的人又在同一時間使用熱水
所以遇到短缺的狀況




飯店早餐吧。算是...第一次吃到這種風味的早餐，特別又好吃。
旅館外觀



緊接著前往羅馬市區觀光。
沿途的公路可見垃圾還蠻多的，





聖彼得大教堂



此區圖片眾多，不再一一貼出。



不過還蠻好奇這下去是什麼？



當天午餐，依稀記的那濃郁的義大利麵很好吃但是其他人都說很鹹。



當天是個下雨天。偏偏我又把傘放在飯店了，只好淋雨淋整天～

而且在羅馬街道都可看到臨時在賣雨傘的死黑人，跟台灣賣包包的漁夫有得比。




凱旋門競技場當然少不了，不過競技場入內要收費，也就擊潰了我們的好奇心了。






回到飯店之後，前往飯店隔壁的賣場買了一些零食。左邊的巧克力餅乾，
要價折合台幣１００元。你一定想說怎麼這麼貴！！
不過本狼要告訴你的是，
那包餅乾，我整整吃了五天才吃完。
不過也有可能是本狼胃口小的關係（？
而且歐洲不象台灣，這邊氣候稍乾燥餅乾五天之後再吃也沒軟多少。



＊＊第二天＊＊

驅車前往酒莊，這是路途中的休息站。



酒莊




這酒莊女主人呢，表面上裝的好客很歡迎我們，
不過實際上卻是答非所問，雞同鴨講，
一心只想幾句話打發我們然後快點帶我們進去買酒的地方。



離開酒莊之後來到佛羅倫斯





當天中午吃的東西，硬梆梆



街頭的氣泡水，可直接盛裝的氣泡水超讚淂。



晚餐吃得比較棒一點～



第三天的旅館，還有游泳池。不過這溫度沒人想下去游～




早餐吧台



離開旅館前往威尼斯，途中經過的山充滿了霧

這遊覽車，還裝很容易暈車，讓領隊讓我做最前面（其實只是為了欣賞風景而編出來的謊）



當初看到還不敢相信是雪。還以為是油漆之類的（會這麼覺得其實是因為溫度的關係）

在歐洲表溫的體感大概低台灣十幾度吧....　　
這地方的零度，相當於台灣的十度左右，所以才說不敢相信那是雪（？


雖然後來也只是遊覽車路過，在窗外的美景而以。



又是中途的休息站，旁邊的Agip在台灣有不少機車行汽車行很愛用。
上面的狼，腳多得不像話，也就說加他們的油可以讓你的狼多出好多腿（跑比較快的意思）



緊接著來到乳酪莊園，滿滿的乳臭味.......




威尼斯～　霧大到這樣。
不過也只是剛到達時，之後都沒什麼霧了





嘆息橋



紅色柱間有著不太好的歷史....





水巷暗道

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
ash3/t1/p180x540/1231393_675720445780729_1316276311_n.jpg" border="0" width="600px">


每個整點上面的人都會敲鐘。



當天晚上的旅館，超棒的～～




最豐盛的一次（？

來到米蘭～～







米蘭大教堂前廣場～　有很多壞黑人跟壞鴿子聚集的地方。使用各種手段跟鴿子來搞你
堪稱變種漁夫。




離開義大利，前往瑞士！！

瑞士，也是本次行程的重頭戲。






今日旅館前方的草坪～～　原以為是公共場所
誰知道～～　　隨後就有住家來抱怨　原來是私人的土地呀（汗




晚餐，飯還蠻特別的，湯就像是泡麵的湯..





隔天一早前往鐵力士山　，算是本次行程重頭戲吧，因為可以玩雪






峰頂，而且在搭旋轉覽車的時後，還一直被強調說很暈很陡之類的
不過本狼還是堅持站在最外層，只為了欣賞風景

而且還在出國到瑞士的這幾天（大約３天）把毛毛手套織好
（全程在國外織的）
然後就拿出來玩wwww
套著它爬雪丘的時後真是格外顯眼，甚至還有內地的遊客前來問候說手套好特別！！
用它爬上雪丘然後又滾下來www
最後上面布滿了冰晶
至於會不會冷嗎，本狼是覺得，就跟台灣的寒流來的溫度差不多。
衣服也只有穿三件而已，沒有想像中的冷w

不過有一點蠻重要的是，雖然身體是沒感覺到那麼冷但是，那也只是溫感而已。
實際上從室內到室外只要幾十分鐘，腳趾頭就會有點麻掉了。




中午吃奶油起司鍋，蠻特別的一餐


恩...這湯根本就跟飯店的一模一樣。
還前往冰洞



這邊好像　-5℃ ，再加上峰頂玩的衣服褲子鞋子背包通通都是雪.......  經過一餐之後，都濕得差不多了。
所以來到這邊可以說是...拖著沉重的步伐吧阿哈哈




附近的湖～　感覺很亮很漂亮對不對？實際上，近看會發現不少垃圾




下山




進入某個大學參觀

當日午餐




緊接著來到盧森市



來到這邊只是買巧克力而已




來到里昂





搭車前往巴黎，這邊的車站的時間，為了防恐怖份子（？
所以，買票之後前幾分鐘才能知道在哪個月台搭車。真是非常戰戰兢兢啦～

而且搭到巴黎時，外頭正下著雪...




也因為大雪緣故，客運司機沒來。結果領隊只好高新聘用另一位司機，那時已經晚上十一點多...
到達飯店時都已經半夜一點了

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.n...36_531862500_n." border="0" width="600px">




飯店一角






羅浮宮附近
在羅浮宮裡把相機摔壞了。
所以接下來的照片全都是用手機拍的（結果畫質比相機拍還要好（？　）




站在最高樓觀賞巴黎市景





傳統市場有著各式台灣沒見過的水果。



第二天的巴黎，雪幾乎都已經融掉了



搭上巴黎人口中的蚊子船，因為遊客幾乎就跟蚊子一樣煩人



時尚之都也有骯髒的一面



一張沒什麼特色的巴黎鐵塔後回旅館
早餐吧依然豐盛，也跟第一天在羅馬吃得差不多




來到法國的農村



地下酒窖






漂亮的教堂
跟好吃的一餐




來到布魯塞爾，來到這邊就買了啤酒。
但是買錯買到很苦的




這碗的旅館房間，在床的前面有三個人物畫象，快嚇死我了

緊接著來到荷蘭，本狼覺得這邊的房子是最漂亮的了










來到本次行程最後一站阿姆斯特丹





然後隔日搭飛機離開　ˊˋ

本次出國是個難忘的回憶呢
團費是九萬，額外花費約一萬三台幣

而且為了能在雪山上戴手套，可是直接把材料帶出國..直接在房間裡面縫了

另外在威尼斯那天，正好是我的生日～
而本狼也非常的不喜歡露面ｗｗｗ
所以就算是出國旅遊這種人生大事也絕對不可能會出現本狼的影子ｗｗ

照片的部分本狼是拍了超過一千五百張，而這邊是濃縮到五十張不到的樣子（汗

本次行程耗時１２天，從義大利羅馬經佛羅倫斯威尼斯米蘭盧森然後北上里昂巴黎布魯塞爾最後是阿姆斯特丹



感謝您的收看

最後是捐款箱~~~~裡面有附贈一些本次行程的小遺憾~ 


加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 7.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------


## tobyhokh

好像小哈你的行程好有趣哦~~ ^ ^

我也十分愛去旅行的。

你說的中途站，我想是：位於印度首都：德里的英迪拉·甘地國際機場。
而你乘坐的是中華航空股份有限公司的航班：CI0071
在台灣時間08:25起飛，乘坐空中巴士A330-302型航機。

我有點好奇：小哈以前可有坐過飛機的？
"坐飛機給我的第一個感覺就是
真ＴＭＤ可怕阿！
尤其是到達平流層之前，根本在坐雲霄飛車，嚇的要死＠Ａ＠"
我反而十分喜歡坐飛機~~ >W<
飛機起飛和降落是我特別興奮的時刻！(當然，也是坐飛機最危險的一刻 ww)

坐飛機根本像在坐雲霄飛車？嗯.........要看十分多因素哦，如：風速、風向、雲層密度、氣流等等。

長時間的狹窄坐位<-- 的確比較辛苦哦，但你有中途站也算比較好的啦。

有人說羅馬--菲烏米奇諾國際機場偷東西的人不少哩。不知是不是真的？0.0

羅馬ｐｏｐｉｌｌｏ旅館的樣子給我有一點落後的感覺……......(因而遇到熱水短缺？)
飯店早餐有什麼好吃的？OWO (可惜小哈拍照時有一點爪震.........)
垃圾還蠻多的<-- 拍照給我們看看嘛(否則反而感覺不到........)

聖彼得大教堂中又有一點爪震......><

當天是個下雨天。偏偏我又把傘放在飯店了，只好淋雨淋整天～<-- 居然？！你......淋完後沒有生病吧？OAO
而且在羅馬街道都可看到臨時在賣雨傘的死黑人，跟台灣賣包包的漁夫有得比。<-- 種族歧視不太好哦~OAQ

羅馬競技場啊！！！OWO 下次去入內去看看吧~~

巧克力餅乾才新台幣１００元？！在香港獸的角度中，也不太貴啦~~
不過，巧克力餅乾右邊的是什麼東西來的？

在佛羅倫斯中午時吃"硬梆梆"的東西，到底是什麼？OAO
氣泡水？又是什麼東西？？？
晚餐吃得比較棒一點～<-- 但好像也比較簡單嘛~
而第三天的旅館，好像則比較好哩。:3
但.........早餐好像也是比較簡單。=W=

威尼斯好像好不錯，可以坐貢多拉船OWO
但下雪時，河面為何不結冰的？
當天晚上的旅館的確不錯。0W0

瑞士，晚餐的確蠻特別。^ ^
旋轉覽車是？？？0.0
實際上從室內到室外只要幾十分鐘，腳趾頭就會有點麻掉了<-- 好像十分冷的樣子...........OAO|||

小哈自己織毛毛手套？好利害耶~ OWO

奶油起司鍋！>W<
是的，冰洞和湖也很漂亮。而，垃圾，好像好不到............

你到盧森市只是為了去買巧克力？OAO
(話說你說"盧森"，本來我以而是"盧森堡".............=W=)

法國里昂的列車好像也好有趣~~OWO

列車買票之後前幾分鐘才能知道在哪個月台搭車？！防恐怖份子？？？OAO|||

也因為大雪緣故，客運司機沒來。結果領隊只好高薪聘用另一位司機，那時已經晚上十一點多...<-- 真的十分意想不到~~
到達飯店時都已經半夜一點了

由飯店看出去白白的，十分好看~~ OWO

在羅浮宮把相機摔壞了，是因為人太多？

小哈你可有去看巴黎鐵塔？

布魯塞爾的餐好像好特別~~ OWO

荷蘭的房子真的十分漂亮，瑞士也是。

看見荷蘭的小狗！OWO！！！
去１２天，團費九萬新台幣，額外花費約一萬三千新台幣，不是太便宜.............=W=|||

而..........要付12.00 樂園幣，好像也有一點貴。

有錢的話，我也要去 www~~ >W<

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 好像小哈你的行程好有趣哦~~ ^ ^
> 你說的中途站，我想是：位於印度首都：德里的英迪拉·甘地國際機場。
> 而你乘坐的是中華航空股份有限公司的航班：CI0071
> 
> 我反而十分喜歡坐飛機~~ >W<
> 飛機起飛和降落是我特別興奮的時刻！(當然，也是坐飛機最危險的一刻 ww)
> 
> 飯店早餐有什麼好吃的？OWO (可惜小哈拍照時有一點爪震.........)
> 垃圾還蠻多的<-- 拍照給我們看看嘛(否則反而感覺不到........)
> ...


機場是答對了，但是航班我忘了。
飯店早餐都是　可頌　麥片　或一些蛋糕　點心　比較特別的是有包裝的小優酪跟果醬
因為這樣的菜色在台灣很難享用的到所以特別讚。
垃圾這邊都是坐在車上咻一下看一眼就過去的，當時也沒要捕捉鏡頭的念頭。

死黑人就是，會一直纏著你（如果稍為有點落單的話）
巧克力餅乾右邊的是雞尾酒，有如台灣的冰火。不過要說好喝程度絕對比冰火好上好幾倍
硬梆梆是只牛排
氣泡水就是直接在街頭旁邊可以直接盛裝的，很特別。
旋轉覽車是到鐵力士山的後半段，峰頂之前有一小段是圓形不斷旋轉的大容量覽車，可以欣賞３６０角度的風景的纜車。

是的，到盧森就只是買巧克力。不過我沒買那貴死人的東西，所以只有去超市買日常零食
相機是自己不小心摔壞的

巴黎鐵塔是有去，不過也只是有段距離的欣賞跟拍照。因為沒甚麼特別所以就沒貼上來。

另外樂園幣１２真的不會貴，不過如果托比覺得貴我就調降為７元了。

----------


## 尊o葆葆

歐洲旅行~~
看起來很好玩喔,我也超想出國去遊玩(羨慕!!!)
羅馬機場真的好多人喔,我第一次看到機場,因為我太少坐飛機了,小時候是有坐過,後來就沒有啦~QQ
ｐｏｐｉｌｌｏ旅館看起來不錯呢,又大間,裡面肯定非常舒適又有好吃的美食^^~(好享受噢>.<)
羅馬市區幾乎可以參觀各式各樣的地方,說不定也可以逛到最有名的地方喔 :Very Happy: 
我還記得聖彼得大教堂裡面的銅像都好像滿高級的又有點帶有豪華感!!!
接著是凱旋門和羅馬競技場,這兩個地方都是超級有名的區域呢,看到凱旋門讓我好想跟凱旋門拍照哦>.<
話說回來羅馬競技場可以進去裡面參觀嗎?還是需要買票才能進入呢?(我也好想進去逛逛看喔,一定很壯觀)
傳統的酒莊都是用橡木桶再裝酒和發酵,因為我們老師有跟我們介紹過酒莊的製酒過程,看起來滿麻煩的說
佛羅倫斯!!!我發現了佛羅倫斯,我覺得佛羅倫斯有一道料理叫做佛羅倫斯雞胸肉,剛好我們西餐課有這道料理~
不知道好不好吃(話說,肉吃起來為什麼會硬梆梆的呢@@?)
氣泡水,可以喝嗎?,我也想喝喝看氣泡水呢,一定非常好喝(流口水!!!)
到威尼斯,原來威尼斯已經下雪了(我想玩雪拉>.<)
所以威尼斯的氣候非常的低吼(要記得注意保暖喔)
發現,乳酪莊園!!!!(這是我的最愛阿QAQ),看的到,但吃不到ㄒ.ㄒ(因為我就是老鼠)
威尼斯的霧真的好大阿,但是不要走到迷路了><
下次我也要來威尼斯好好的遊玩A.A
下次有機會來個環遊世界,來好好放鬆一下心情,一定會有很多地方可以參觀也可以吃到不同的美食料理
真讓人非常期待想去阿><
話說:團費是九萬，額外花費約一萬三台幣(真的好貴阿Q.Q)
要花很多錢真的很不容易的說!!!(還是乖乖存錢再來去環遊世界吧><~)
謝謝小哈的歐洲之旅~^^

----------

